# Buffalo Shrimp



## salt and pepper (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 18, 2014)

Zesty! Is that Franks Hot sauce??


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 18, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> Zesty! Is that Franks Hot sauce??


 
  Yes it is. Took a 1/4lb butter, 1 cup Franks hot sauce,tsp of tomato paste,onion powder,crushed 3 cloves of garlic w/ salt & evoo in a mortar & pastel and mixed in steamed shrimp.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks great.  Is there a reason you didn't cook the shrimp in the sauce?


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 18, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Looks great.  Is there a reason you didn't cook the shrimp in the sauce?


 
    I did not want to overcook!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2014)

salt and pepper said:


> I did not want to overcook!



Thanks.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks good, Joey!  And spicy!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm looking forward to try this.  We had buffalo wing tonight.  If I'd had some shrimp, I'd have tried that.


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 19, 2014)

What did you serve them with?


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 19, 2014)

salt and pepper said:


>



Those pictures look devilishly evil....


----------



## buckytom (Oct 20, 2014)

does the shrimp flavour come through the butter, frank's, onion and garlic?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 20, 2014)

They do look good, but I have a couple questions.

Since you are not cooking them in the sauce, why are you leaving the shells on?
I like to cook my shrimp with shells on as it seems the shrimp do not shrink as much and shells give good flavor to whatever sauce you cook them in.
Also your fingers will be bright red after eating them.
I remove the shells except for the handle (shell tips) after cooking in most instances.

Personally if i were using cooked shrimp, the shells would be removed before tossing in the buffalo sauce.

Seems this could do well also as fried shrimp.  Would be more authentic?  Like the wings.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 20, 2014)

You have inspired me, S&P.  Just steamed a pound of shrimp, and have plenty of Frank's Red Hot and butter.


----------

